# hello and inquiry on casters



## jlst (Jan 10, 2010)

hello from cooold Ohio! Getting ready to start up another semester and wondering if anyone has had success making homemade "turtle" caster plates - basically a quiet zero throw rotation caster plate that uses 3 or 4 casters on one "lazy susan" or ball bearing assembly. Or anyone tried Teflon and pivot bolt? Looking for a low cost solution to the $250 or more triway swivel caster. I've got a few ideas, just not sure where to find parts or if this may be more trouble than its worth...


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the Booth Jlist! The New member board is for introducing yourself and is not read by many members. I moved your post to the scenery forum where more of our members will read it. I can't help with your question but I bet someone (Oh VAN) will have an idea.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes you can make your own BUT the big challenge is the upper swing bearing. In the long run I think it is safer and smarter to use a manufactured triple swivel. They are engineered to handle specific loads and will last a long time so that you really do get value for your money. If the homemade version fails you can have a dangerous fiasco on your hands.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 11, 2010)

I've said it before: Never be hesitant to spend money to buy the best caster you can possibly afford. They're likely to outlast anything else in your theatre. Darnell-Rose (product: Stagemaster) and Colson are two quality brands that come to mind. Typing "casters" into CB's search box yields some useful threads.

jlst, you probably know this, but Mutual Hardware does offer a "swivel plate only" option.


Triway Swivel (Turtle) Caster / HD Stem, #4760-XD, Triway Swivel & #180 Series / Casters & Triway Swivels / Home - Mutual Hardware

Also, Center Line Studios has a nice selection. No idea of pricing.


----------



## Footer (Jan 11, 2010)

I have built my own before. It is not worth it. We found the proper bearing to use as the center pivot through McMaster-Carr. After you buy 3 casters, buy the center pivot, buy the plate steel, cut/machine it... you save about 30 bucks. The product you get in the end is not as clean as just buying zero-throw casters. 

Keep in mind, BMI and the rest of the theatrical suppliers that sell these casters can make them up whichever way you want. Give them a call and talk to them a bit before you go making your own.

Also, what is your intended purpose for these?


----------



## n1ghtmar3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go to bmi http://www.bmisupply.com

They have dropped prices greatly over the past year or so on the zero throw casters these prices are straight from their current online catologe 


300 lbs. Capacity - 4” overall height, 4-3/4” clearance radius, hard rubber wheels ................$121.00
300 lbs. Capacity - 4” overall height, 4-3/4” clearance radius, neoprene wheels ................... 121.00
800 lbs. Capacity - 4-3/16” overall height, 5-1/2” clearance radius, neoprene wheels ........... 167.00
1100 lbs. Capacity - 4-3/16” overall height, 5-1/2” clearance radius, hard rubber wheels ..... 183.00

I don't think you could make them any cheaper by the time you factor in parts/materials and labor.


----------



## MNBallet (Jan 11, 2010)

jlst said:


> hello from cooold Ohio! Getting ready to start up another semester and wondering if anyone has had success making homemade "turtle" caster plates - basically a quiet zero throw rotation caster plate that uses 3 or 4 casters on one "lazy susan" or ball bearing assembly. Or anyone tried Teflon and pivot bolt? Looking for a low cost solution to the $250 or more triway swivel caster. I've got a few ideas, just not sure where to find parts or if this may be more trouble than its worth...



I've made my own before, but I have found something better. Caster companies are now starting to make some "double ball bearing" casters, basicaly a lazy susan built ontop of each caster. It is the same concept of a zero throw, and much cheaper and easier to install.

Service Caster Series 20 - Light/Medium Duty Casters

I bought these for our new Nutcracker set, without the brake option for only around $5 each. I now only buy double ball bearing casters.

Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------

